# 2 openings in warren co qdm club



## BIGTEN (Feb 14, 2013)

Warren co. Club needs 2 members. We have 3100 ac. Of qdm land. Excellent deer and turkey population. We use a pin in system, no reserved stands. Excellent camp w/ elect. Camp shower and walk in deer cooler. 2 buck/3 doe limit.
3 lakes with great fishing. Huge hardwoods ,several powerlines, cutovers anything you should want. THERE IS OVER 7,000 ACRES OF LAND BEING MANAGED BY AJOINING PROPERTY OWNERS.

Price $975.00 per year with year round access. 39 MEMBERS

contact 

scott 706-463-0876

or
sray@morganleesupply.com


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 14, 2013)

How many members?


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 15, 2013)

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 4, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lilbear830 (Mar 9, 2013)

Any ducks on the water?


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 13, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 18, 2013)

ttt


----------



## tellis88 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pics of deer? Property? What's the qdma rules, how close to interstate is it?


----------



## BIGTEN (Apr 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (May 7, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (May 14, 2013)

this is a great club,  we have great trophy potential.


----------



## flex 347 (May 19, 2013)

Great club and great bunch of guys.


----------



## BIGTEN (May 28, 2013)

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 8, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 16, 2013)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 23, 2013)

ttt


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 24, 2013)

new to club- wasn't @ the lake 20 min. & caught a 3# bass, nice & tracks everywhere. awesome camp


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 25, 2013)

done my research, and this is proly one of the best


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 27, 2013)

think there is still two openings here. if someone wants to be in a good club, just talk to BIGTEN


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 7, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 15, 2013)

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 21, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 22, 2013)

Pm's returned


----------



## pontoon dreamer (Jul 24, 2013)

wondering if you have any openings in your club??


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 26, 2013)

We still have three openings in our club. I will be showing the property aug. 3rd.


Thanks,

scott


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 28, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 5, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 8, 2013)

Will be showing property this weekend aug.10-11
please call ill be glad to show you around.


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 13, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 16, 2013)

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 19, 2013)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 22, 2013)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 28, 2013)

pm's returned


----------

